# Unhappy - crazy change of PCT criteria - what to do??



## faithhopelove (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok ladies, here's the situation. We've known since getting DH's first test results last oct that we would need IVF/ICSI. Meanwhile I already had a lap booked to check for suspected endo (suspicions were correct but was all removed during the op). Waiting for follow-up appointment, 1 march, at which the IVF referral process was supposed to start.

I was told by my consultant's secretary when I phoned a few weeks ago that the PCT for this area (Sussex) have just changed the centre they're using. Not a big deal and in fact the 2 possible ones she mentioned are better as it will be nearer. She also suggested that they were making one or two other changes.

I phoned again a few days ago just to see if there was any news on clinics (another member of this site had told me but didn't tell her that). Also to get some idea about timescales - trying to make plans for the summer and didn't want to go away if treatment likely to be starting around then. 

She said it's still the same 2 centres they're talking about, and again mentioned changes to criteria. I asked her to tell me more, and then she dropped the bombshell. The PCT have decided that if you have a clear, known reason for fertility issues - which previously automatically qualified you for ivf - you now *also* have to have been ttc for 2 years!  I mean really, WHY? They're telling us the chances of it happening naturally are absolutely miniscule, so it's completely pointless!

We won't reach the 2 year mark until Nov this year, by which time i'll be 37 & 7 months. It's not as if we left it late to start - we only got married 2.5 years ago, having met 2 years before that, and as Christians chose to wait until marriage.

Even when we get to this magical 2-year mark in Nov, I don't know how long the referral process  / waiting list will be. And it's entirely possible that by then the goalposts will have changed again.

I *am* incredibly grateful for the NHS and the fact that we get free healthcare in this country, and that there is even any possibility of free IVF, unlike for our North American friends and so many others.  

But my 2 big issues are - 1. My age, and the age I could end up being by the time we start treatment 2. The fact that I am supposed to be more fertile for a few months following the lap. If it's more than a year before we can start tx, then it will feel like that was wasted since the endo could have started coming back again by then. (will still have had the other health & symptom-free benefits of course but still.)

So... what do we do?? That's a huge question of course, and I know no-one else can really answer for me. I suppose it comes down to whether we give up and go private, at huge expense, or try to fight the PCT. I know there are others in far worse situations, eg been refused funding altogether, but I guess each person's life and situation is unique.

Finally, having said all that, I do, as my screen name suggests, have faith in God, and I know that He is in control, He is a higher authority than any PCT, He is the one who creates life, whether 'naturally' or with the hands of scientists in a lab... But I guess I'm just interested to hear what others think, and what you'd do. And *if* it came to it, how big a saving can be made by going abroad for treatment??

Thanks for reading! x


----------



## ThunderboltKid (Feb 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear this; it's so frustrating isn't it. I'm also in Sussex and waiting for an appointment with Consultant next week after Clomid didn't work - presume I will be told the same (but I have been TTC for over 2 years - I actually thought Sussex regs were 3 years).

I do think you need to use your faith and believe that He may not want you to take this path just yet; perhaps there are other things in store for you first? I know November feels like so far away but perhaps you will get the natural boost after the Lap?

Sorry - can't offer much other than prayers for you.


----------



## cas1703 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi,

Please try not to panic about your age. I'm 40 in 5 weeks time and was only referred to thr CRM at beginning of December. We had our first appointment 29th Dec and because of age I seem (in my opinion) to have been rallied through. I have never been referred before but I do have a tumour on my pitruaroty gland which causes infertility problems. I have been having unprotected sex with my partner of 19 years all that time and it has never happened. 

I never really starting thinking indepth as to infertility until about a year ago and we have been making every effort since then. I was prescribed some drugs to treat my tumour back on October but that hasn't helped.

I keep panicing about my age and missing the NHS funding boat as we couldn't afford it provately but I feel the clinic that I am at have been very aware of this and have put plans into force to ensure I get treatment before it's too late. I know that I only have the once chance before my birthday so I am praying and keeping my fingers crossed.

Bless you x


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about the PCT changes and that this may impact on whether you get your NHS funded cycle.

Before you give up hope I would recommend that you *contact the PCT directly* and request a copy of the policy document and discuss your circumstances and the policy with the relevant person at the PCT. There may be caveats to the policy decision such as the date of your referral (you may be covered by the old policy),your age and that you have a SUSPECTED condition rather than diagnosed.

I hope you can get the NHS to fund your 1st cycle. Keep us posted on how you get on
xxx


----------

